# Sachs-Dolmar BC-330 recoilstarter rope broke



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Sachs-Dolmar BC-330 recoil starter rope broke*

I have a heavy duty Sachs-Dolmar BC-330 weedwhaker/brush cutter? The rope snaped on the recoil starter. The recoil pulley is behind the fan/fly wheel for the engine. How do I get to the pulley to replace the rope?


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

BTW this recoil starter and flywheel/fan is on the back of the engine, not the front like most Poulan/Homelight units. Can I jamb a screw driver in the rope pulley to keep it in place while i take the nut off the crank case holding the flywheel/fan on. Should the recoil system be under this flywheel?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I am not familiar with Sachs-Dolmar BC-330, however, Don't jam anything, remove the sparkplug and fill the cylinder with the starter rope that broke to keep the engine from turning. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Will that work?*

Will puting the spart rope in the cylinder put enoght pressure on the crank to get the flywheel off.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

When you fill the cylinder with the rope it will keep the engine from turning without breaking anything, be sure to leave some hanging out so you can remove it when finished. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Didn't work*

Well I tried puting the old recoil rope in the cyl. to keep the piston from moving. No go I had to put pressure on it and I did not want to bend the connecting rod. I still have not gotten teh crank nut off. Even puting a bar a cross the fan blades?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Filling the cylinder with rope is the safest way to keep the engine from turning without destroying something, however, it's your engine. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

OK, but how do I get it to give enough rististance to get the crank nut off?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

It sounds like you don't have enough rope, the idea is that with the cylinder full of rope, as you are turning the wrench to loosen the crankshaft bolt the piston will come in contact with the rope(which has no sharp edges to scratch anything), and with enough rope the engine can't complete the revolution and is therefore blocked so you can apply enough force to remove the crankshaft nut. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*strap wrench??*

Would a strap wrench work????


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

No comment. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Since this post is from July of last year and you haven't fixed it yet and you have decided filling the cylinder with rope won't work go to your local Sachs-Dolmar store and get part # 944-602-000 Piston Stop Wedge, I'm sure it will come with instructions. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks, There is a dealer a few towns over.


----------

